# anyone got dj stuff for sale?



## tanaeya

lookin to start dj'n lookin for dj stuff or a complete set up let me know!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by tanaeya_@Mar 29 2009, 05:32 PM~13422577
> *lookin to start dj'n lookin for dj stuff or a complete set up let me know!!!!!!
> *


what u lookin at gettin?
12's
cd players
15's
you plan to do mobile or just battle practice up at home?
how much u plan on spending?
be a lil more specific


check your local craigs list


----------



## crenshaw magraw

http://www.123dj.com/

they have some good deals

what city u in


----------



## tanaeya

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2009, 10:36 AM~13422620
> *http://www.123dj.com/
> 
> they have some good deals
> 
> what city u in
> *


well i want to do partys and stuff so i would need everything i got the money i jus dont know where to start....... im in chino ca


----------



## GrimReaper

r u goin to use a laptop


----------



## luxuriousloc's

i got a whole setup for sale but shipping will prob kill ya


----------



## tanaeya

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 29 2009, 11:10 AM~13422825
> *r u goin to use a laptop
> *


yeah the laptop is prob the only thing i dont need


----------



## TerrorWest

Got a full DJ system its older equipment but it still kicks ass, you can easily throw a club with this set up. Cervinvega Jr earthquake subs, EV 15" and horns, Amps, EQ's Technic 1200's vestax mixer, lights, stands, fog etc etc etc. looking to get 2500 located in murrieta. I have a lot of vinyl too.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by tanaeya_@Mar 30 2009, 12:40 AM~13425034
> *yeah the laptop is prob the only thing i dont need
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i might be able to get u a set up for 1500, let me see if the homie still has it,heres what he has if he has it

2 1200's 1 needs a arm
amp -crown base 800 watt
mixer-american dj
console stand for mixer
lights-3 with stand
speakers-jbl dual 15's
wires and cables

located in la mirada ca.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by tanaeya_@Mar 29 2009, 08:40 PM~13425034
> *yeah the laptop is prob the only thing i dont need
> *


http://www.pssl.com/NS7
http://www.pssl.com/VCI-300
http://www.pssl.com/Hercules-DJ-Console-RM...face-Controller

i used the hercules console and it worked great
but i got my hands on the NS7 and its the best


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I have a set of older denon dn2000 cd players dual tray pitch control etc and a mixer ill sell. Damn near new only used maybe three times. Give me $300 ill ship it to you. PM me if your interested.
Alex


----------



## TerrorWest

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## lbx2g

How serious are u about being a dj and how mich do u really have to spend. Your best bet is to buy new cause u get a warranty with ur purchase.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2009, 11:36 AM~13422620
> *http://www.123dj.com/
> 
> they have some good deals
> 
> what city u in
> *


They got good prices , but 123dj had me so fuc*ing mad back in the day I wanted to ride up to chi town a kick the sh!t out of them! :angry:


----------



## ghost-rider

does anyone still have any dj thigs for sale?
like turntables and a mixer??
let me know.. and pm me


----------



## mihika31

*Best DJ Guide provides you with the best collection to fulfill all your needs for an ecstatic **DJ performance.** Whether you’re a beginner or a professional, we’ve filtered everything for you.*


----------



## Dirty$62

tanaeya said:


> lookin to start dj'n lookin for dj stuff or a complete set up let me know!!!!!!


I have a complete setup but I'm located in New Orleans


----------

